# Dwarf Tropical Woodlice



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

Got a culture the other day and moved it into a LARGE sterlite type container. The first day or so I could see them, now I can find any. They are on a coco-fiber & bark bedding with leaves on top (just used the leaves that were outside, oak, maple, etc). Temps have been in the upper 70's. The substrate is ~6" deep. Do they like to dig and I can't see them because they are deep? Or did they die off? I looked thru a bit, I didn't want to go crazy and move the substrate around too much though. I thought they would mostly stay in the leaf litter? Any ideas?


----------



## frog_newbie (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey,

I just picked up some myself. I am finding mine are not right on top as well. I think they just burrow down a bit as I have seen a few on top.


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

Just a little worried. First, I should have started with a smaller container, then moved to a bigger one... Second, don't really have a clue on them. Lot of info here, but like most things you learn by trial and error. Just concerned that I might have lost the culture already. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

should be fine.

they are very slow producers. and do hide in the substrate.

feed them cardboard, or egg crate

S


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Shawn, I was able to drastically improve their reproduction rates when I added decomposing bark chunks. Just add landscaping bark that has started to breakdown or from bark pieces rotting wood. It is also nice that they tend to collect on the wood to feed so moving them is easy. Robert


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, there you go! :wink: 

I'd give that a try...

S


----------



## frogsoftheworld (Oct 20, 2007)

where did you get the woodlice cant find anyone


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Vivarium Concepts sells them, among other places.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I have also heard that you can increase their reproduction rate by warming them up, to around 80F.


----------

